# The Guide to Glorantha



## Quathia (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/224590870/the-guide-to-glorantha

This is beautiful. 45 years of gaming expertise in one stunningly pretty guide. The kickstarter is already funded, any extra pledges will just make your purchase shinier. Look at the art! The background! Those MAPS, people! And for the real cartophiles, there will be a separate map pack on Kickstarter later...


----------

